# Ridge Board to Hip Rafter(beam) Support



## jar546 (Oct 7, 2013)

So who requires a support post at the top of the hip rafter to ridge board connection and when?

I am talking vertical support from the connection to a load bearing wall or point.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 7, 2013)

It's hit and miss whether or not that connection is over an area to drop a vertical support. Otherwise it may need it's own special little beam from wall to wall. No much of an issue in a hallway, but pretty big-time in an open room.

Brent.


----------



## north star (Oct 7, 2013)

*& = &*





> "So who requires a support post at the top of the hip rafter to ridge board connection and when?"


I have seen 3 and 4 hip rafters meeting at a point being connected to the ridgeboard without any vertical support from underneath  [ the spans weren't that

long though !  ].

*& = &*


----------



## fatboy (Oct 7, 2013)

I would think typically hips are self supporting like a ridge..........


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 7, 2013)

Typically required here, with some exceptions for small hips. Overall roof and ceiling design, other roof bracing, and roof pitch have bearing (no pun intended).


----------



## jar546 (Oct 7, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I would think typically hips are self supporting like a ridge..........


The good news is that you are in Cancun.

The bad news is that the top of the hip bears more weight than the bottom so I can't agree with you.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, good news in Cancun........gazing out over the pristine blue waters of the Caribbean, sipping on Kahlua and coffee.

To be honest we just don't see stick roof/rafter framing anymore, would have to see it to evaluate it.

Back to the coffee...........


----------



## DRP (Oct 8, 2013)

The hips thrust, if the jacks are tied both ways, no vertical support is needed just as in a ridgeboard roof. if they are not tied then a post is needed, just as in a ridgebeam roof. If the perimeter top plates are designed as beams and if the corners are connected well that designed solution can avoid ties or post.


----------

